# Elsa had her babies!!!



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

went to check the maternity ward and Elsa had just had her babies!!! So happy mama is doing well and got though delivery fine  I will give her a bit to settle then check on her and the babies.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

You should definitely post pictures of the babies once they're all settled. How many are there?


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

10 babies and mama is nursing like a good girl  I now have 22 baby rats here though between Midna and Elsa EEK The rat rescue up in PGH is going to help me find them good homes though!


----------

